
Ask HN: What is the best AI powered product demo you have experienced? - ussumant
Looking for something where the Value of the Product is shown in real time like Grammarly&#x27;s Text correction.
======
ericjang
Tacotron 2 text-to-audio samples:

[https://google.github.io/tacotron/publications/tacotron2/ind...](https://google.github.io/tacotron/publications/tacotron2/index.html)

Blog post:
[https://research.googleblog.com/2017/12/tacotron-2-generatin...](https://research.googleblog.com/2017/12/tacotron-2-generating-
human-like-speech.html) Paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.05884](https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.05884)

~~~
philprx
GitHub GIT or it doesn't exist ;)

~~~
Marc_Bryan
Nope! It is available at:
[https://github.com/google/tacotron](https://github.com/google/tacotron)

Check it out.

~~~
estsauver
That github is the audio files, not code or models.

------
fulafel
The latest US presidential election.

~~~
yehosef
I know it was artificial - but where was the intelligence?

~~~
ILikeConemowk
Clinton spent 1.2 _billion_ Dollars in her campaign. Trump spent 30% of that.

Take that as you please.

~~~
yehosef
Sure - Trump's allies, domestic and foreign, used Facebook to game the
elections, at a bargain price. Smart weapons for a brave new world.

~~~
mars4rp
What does "game the election" means? What was the purpose of $1.2B that
Hillary spent?

Advertising in tv is fine but on fb it is gaming the system??

~~~
yehosef
[https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/mar/17/data-war-
whistl...](https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/mar/17/data-war-
whistleblower-christopher-wylie-faceook-nix-bannon-trump) is good (a bit
long..) and [http://www.straitstimes.com/world/united-states/how-
facebook...](http://www.straitstimes.com/world/united-states/how-facebook-
data-helped-trump-win-over-voters) has a great quote that sums it up..

>The output was put to work in what Mr Nix called "behavioural micro-
targeting" and "psychographic messaging".

Instead of creating broad messages to talk to the voters in bulk - they could
create micro-campaigns that could target particular voters and push their
buttons (and that might have raised flags done publicly). Sometime this meant
influencing someone borderline towards Trump. Sometimes this meant targeting
Clinton supporters in swing-state to influence them not to vote
([https://www.theverge.com/2016/10/27/13434246/donald-trump-
ta...](https://www.theverge.com/2016/10/27/13434246/donald-trump-targeted-
dark-facebook-ads-black-voters))

This adds up to a far more weaponized media than traditional advertising could
be.

------
zawerf
There was a project [1] on synthesizing photo-realistic textures from labels
of an image. There are actually a lot of these projects (Pix2Pix [2] is
another famous one) but the thing that made it memorable is one of their demo
application.

They took a video of GTA (a car driving game) and reskinned to be photo-
realistic and I couldn't even tell that it was an ingame footage instead of a
real car driving through a city:
[https://youtu.be/0fhUJT21-bs?t=124](https://youtu.be/0fhUJT21-bs?t=124)

[1] [http://cqf.io/ImageSynthesis/](http://cqf.io/ImageSynthesis/) or
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfKrtQur3Lw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfKrtQur3Lw)
[2] [https://affinelayer.com/pixsrv/](https://affinelayer.com/pixsrv/)

------
pesenti
[http://densepose.org/](http://densepose.org/) Which can extract the surface
of the human body in real time.

~~~
GistNoesis
Shameless plug, I used it in a human tracking video camera.
[https://github.com/GistNoesis/Linn-
Photobooth](https://github.com/GistNoesis/Linn-Photobooth) It's actually kind
of scary once you realize how hard it is to escape being tracked. It's even
more scary once you realize that it can be done by any geek as a week-end
project. Just mod it with an AR15, and you have your own Portal turret.

Edit: I misread densepose for deeppose which my project use. Will give
densepose a try.

~~~
no_identd
Let us know how it goes?

------
arunbahl
WordLens blew me away when it launched in 2010 (now part of Google Translate).
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Word_Lens](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Word_Lens)

~~~
zawerf
I thought augmented reality with mobile camera was going to take off after
seeing that demo. But 8 years later, all we have are snapchat filters (and
pokemon go for a brief few weeks).

Hopefully ARKit/ARCore will make it easier to create the next the-future-is-
now level of awe-inspiration app.

~~~
weltstub
Pokemon Go still has millions of active daily players, more than many games
that have e-sports tournaments. It's in active development. New features are
added all the time. Sorry it's not for you, but pretending that it was a flash
in the pan is just ignorant.

------
jcmeyrignac
[https://www.deepl.com/translator](https://www.deepl.com/translator)

~~~
alex_duf
I just tried the french to english. It's better than google translate but not
that good.

------
MiniCreo
This site uses AI to enhance your low-res photos:
[https://letsenhance.io/](https://letsenhance.io/)

------
rtcoms
Google photos

Face and object recognition helped me quite a lot in finding old photos.

------
denzil_correa
Microsoft's Skype Real Time Language Translation (2014)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuAp92wW9bg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuAp92wW9bg)

------
kotapi
Cozmo
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHY5kpGTsDE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHY5kpGTsDE)

~~~
oceanman888
I personally think the impressive part of cozmo comes from interaction and
design, rather than AI.

~~~
kotapi
True, it's a union of all these different fields coming together, might not be
the best AI toy out there, but it's definitely something we can buy for a
reasonable price. Imagine the kids growing up with such toys, they know how
machines learn, it becomes part of their growing up process..

~~~
oceanman888
That is a very interesting idea, how kids interact with AI toys in the long
term. I remember when I was little parents alway complain how children would
abandon their new toys after a few days. Making a new generation of toy that
keep kids interested with AI seems really important for toy companies.

~~~
kotapi
Hopefully they end up more intimate and well informed when it comes to tech
than us when they grow up :)

------
akerro
DuckDuckGo and Google Search probably.

------
nicoboo
I recently found this one, Deepomatic:
[https://www.deepomatic.com/](https://www.deepomatic.com/)

Nice background videos showing some demonstrations of video analysis and
detection for safety or other application.

------
vbsteven
Spotify daily mixes

~~~
tontonius
would you care to elaborate on what parts of Discover that are powered by AI?

In all honesty, I think the lines are severely blurred at this point.

~~~
blixt
AI has been a moving goalpost since its conception, all the way from

• "it can play tic tac toe";

• to "it can beat people at chess, Jeopardy, Go, DotA";

• to "it can see, understand and physically move around our world";

• to "it solves problems the smartest humans can't begin to fathom"

Spotify's machine learning algorithms are definitely beyond tic tac toe as
they can learn from millions of listeners and look at a single listening
history to figure out great music suggestions. I would put that under the AI
umbrella as it's something people were doing before computers did it.

~~~
GrumpyNl
Is that AI from spotify or just smartly compairing lists?

~~~
blixt
What is "smartly comparing lists"? To describe further (as I'm an ex-Spotify
employee I have some outdated insight into how it works):

Spotify has historically used machine learning to tweak a predictive engine
that can convert a track or artist into an N-dimensional value and then use
the distance to other tracks/artists in this N-dimensional space.

Is that AI? Maybe. How does the brain work? Maybe when you see a dog it's
converted into an N-dimensional space where cats are pretty close, at least
much closer than turtles. So if that is human intelligence, is Spotify's
recommendation engine not artificial intelligence?

~~~
veli_joza
Thanks for the insight, very interesting!

I'm working on project that uses distances in N-dimensional space for
determining appropriate human response and face expression; I was also
wandering if this falls under AI umbrella.

------
sandystar
The fastest and most accurate way to track time for teams. Automatic time
tracking helps you never forget what you worked on. Smart resource scheduling
assures everyone's time is utilized. Powerful reporting helps you identify
opportunities to improve productivity. The product is "Timely" follow on
[https://www.besanttechnologies.com/training-courses/data-
war...](https://www.besanttechnologies.com/training-courses/data-warehousing-
training/big-data-analytics-training-institute-in-chennai)

------
purplezooey
Eliza

~~~
RugnirViking
This might seem like a flippant comment but for me working in a computer
museum watching the way visitors interacted with eliza was fascinating. theres
something about how well-crafted responses can charm if used in the right way
that some more complicated AI such as alexa seem to lack so far.

------
0x4f3759df
I'm still impressed by Facebook's LotR demo. Anyone know of further advances
in the area of reading comprehension via LSTM?

[https://www.facebook.com/FBAIResearch/posts/362517620591864](https://www.facebook.com/FBAIResearch/posts/362517620591864)

Another impressive example was a Microsoft presentation where a computer would
recognize objects in a video in real time and label them, {dog, sun, freebee}

------
ecesena
I might be biased, but I think Pinterest Lens (visual search) is pretty cool.
This is a semi-technical write up with a couple of example gifs:
[https://medium.com/@Pinterest_Engineering/introducing-the-
fu...](https://medium.com/@Pinterest_Engineering/introducing-the-future-of-
visual-discovery-on-pinterest-48fb469b0d67)

------
louismerlin
[https://experiments.withgoogle.com/ai/teachable-
machine](https://experiments.withgoogle.com/ai/teachable-machine)

The teachable machine from Google is a great little experiment.

------
z3t4
Chat bots where it's impossible to tell if it's a human or not.

~~~
s_gourichon
Please provide example URLs (or these don't exist?-).

~~~
z3t4
They used to be popular like 10+ years ago, so I don't remember the URL,
There's a test called "turing test". I've a vague memory that the bot I tested
was called Alice. I tried Google but got flooded with crap. It seems the
market has been monetized, the bots I tested 10 years ago where much more
impressive then what I can find now. They learned by talking to real humans so
it's possible that the public ones have been abused in order to get them to
say nasty things.

------
neel8986
Google search, translation?

------
amelius
Magic!

[https://getmagic.com/](https://getmagic.com/)

It's truly universal; its applications encompass most of the other examples
I've seen posted here.

~~~
geoah
> Is Magic a bot or AI? > No, Magic is not AI. Each request is handled by a
> trained personal assistant.

~~~
csomar
Wouldn't be surprised in 2040 to see "Humans compete against AI by charging
lower fees"

------
robax
Ambient.ai has a very demonstrative landing page.
[https://ambient.ai](https://ambient.ai)

~~~
jawrainey
There's an object detection library (YOLO[1]) freely available that achieves
similar bounding boxes/matches to ambient's homepage demo; Joseph Redmon also
gave a TedX[2] about it that describes some of the technical details.

[1]: [https://pjreddie.com/darknet/yolo/](https://pjreddie.com/darknet/yolo/)

[2]:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/joseph_redmon_how_a_computer_learn...](https://www.ted.com/talks/joseph_redmon_how_a_computer_learns_to_recognize_objects_instantly)

~~~
nstj
I just saw the YOLO stuff in action at AWS Summit and it was _epic_. Super
fast and really really awesome.

------
cm2012
Facebook's newsfeed is basically a superimpressive AI that learns from what
people click and maximizes ad revenue from that.

~~~
Spearchucker
That same AI drove me away. I subscribe to 3 hobby-related groups and because
virtually all of my family and friends no longer post anything on Facebook, I
only ever see content related to that hobby.

~~~
majewsky
If that description is honest, why do you blame the algorithm for selecting
hobby-related content from a set of inputs that only contains hobby-related
content? That's like buying a football magazine, then complaining that it's
only football, football, football in there.

~~~
codecamper
The point is, he wasn't buying a football, he was online to connect with
friends and family.

------
ALee
+1 for Google Translate - Word Lens replace - it's amazing when it can
naturally replace the word with the translation

------
Dowwie
"Ok Google. Dial the phone number for the Hoboken police department."

Google Assistant: "Ok. dialing."

------
jackbrown77
Both siri and google assistant are very good AI's, but there is lot to explore
in the industry of AI.

------
arvigeus
Not Hotdog app

~~~
kotapi
Motherfuck!

------
mslot
Google translate.

------
MiniCreo
Silly Siri

